# seafrance



## john blythe (May 23, 2011)

just seen on the local news. That SEAFRANCE is about to go under.yet another one !! How many more (Night)


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Still a faint glimmer of hope
http://www.connexionfrance.com/SeaF...-minister-Mariani-DFDS-jobs-view-article.html


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

John, although declared bankrupt this week by a French court, they have a stay of execution until 28 Jan 2012 to allow for improved takeover bids. There was one from DFDS/LD at about £5mill, and one from the union CFDT (sp?) both of which were rejected.

Take a look at : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-15760675

I can't believe the French government will want to see them disappear. Despite what the EC says about subsidies, with the disregard for EC rulings by the French government in cases they see of national interest, I suspect something will be forthcoming, just like there was for Air France a few years ago !


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

The SeaFrance saga is having a knock-on effect to other companies.

The Dunkerque-based ship repair yard Arno has been given until the 31st of January to find a solution to its the cash flow problems, which have been caused by non payment of debts by bankrupt SeaFrance.

The court said in its judgement that the yard's well-filled order book, in combination with "a positive social climate" are important factors to grant the yard a grace period. The yard has EUR 3,2 million overdue from SeaFrance, of which a large part was linked to refurbishment work on SEAFRANCE MOLIERE.

Because of its location, Arno has always been THE yard for Channel ferries. The repair yard employs some 180 people. Plus the employees of numerous subcontractors. Some of these sub-contractors are in turn in financial difficulties because of non-payment by Arno. 

There is only one other repair yard along the French Atlantic coast: Sobrena in Brest.


----------

